# If The Kings Don't Get The #1 Pick, Who Do They Draft?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We all know that the #1 pick will be Blake Griffin and that the Kings have the best shot of landing that pick, but let's say they don't: who do they draft and how do they turn this team around and bring them back to where they were for the first few years of this decade?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Bramdon Jennings would be a nice pick, but somewhat of a reach imo. It's a big risk, I'd stay on the safe side and pick Harden.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd go with Rubio or Thabeet. I wouldn't even consider taking Harden at all, even if it was a need.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Bramdon Jennings would be a nice pick, but somewhat of a reach imo. It's a big risk, I'd stay on the safe side and pick Harden.


:wtf:
Why would they draft Harden when they have Martin and Garcia? They are set at 2 guard.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Rubio. Hawes and Thompson is a nice, young frontcourt. They're set at the 2-guard with Martin and Garcia. I would say Udrih is a serviceable point guard, but more of a stop gap and Rubio has a chance to be a star. Plus he should put more people in the seats.


----------

